# My first shoot



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I probably was suppose to post this in the guns thread but it was more about learning to shoot than guns so I'm putting it here, hopefully ok.

Today was my very first time ever shooting a gun. My son took me to the shooting range. He started me on a .22 and then the 9mm. He says I'm a natural but he is my son so he may be a bit biased lol. I'm just glad I hit the targets even though I didn't get the red like I wanted.

All I know for sure is it felt good and I liked it! I can't wait to go again.

The 1st pic is the 9mm target and the 2nd is the .22 (targets were 12"x12")
He only took 1 pic of me and can't see my face but I was told, picture or it didn't happen so there it is....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Good for you! It sounds like you had fun. It is kind of like throwing darts, only faster.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

It did happen we have pics, not bad shootin for a rookie. ::rambo::::clapping::


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

nice shooting, we all started some where and it looked like you hit paper which is better then many people's first time. The more you practice the better you will get.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good luck with it and enjoy. My wife and daughter are very good shots, just takes a little work.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sweet. Hopefully you can recite the gun safety rules. 
Enjoy, and be safe.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Sweet. Hopefully you can recite the gun safety rules.
> Enjoy, and be safe.


I hope so cause that boy talked my ear off for an hour before he'd let me touch a gun and then he made me take it apart, clean it, put it back together, load and unload it what felt like a million times before he'd let me shoot it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

It really adds to have exploding targets or hanging targets, the ding of the steel plate gives instant reward for a shot well placed. Enjoy


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Conquering your fear of shooting is paramount. Now that you have done that the rest is cake. And practice.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Good job. I'm proud of you, and happy that you had a good time.

Too bad there weren't any hippies/liberals/Democrats available for use as skeet.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Yay thanks all. Really proud of myself. The first couple shots I was shaking so bad I can't even believe I hit the target. But I truly really enjoyed myself. This may be the start of a beautiful new relationship. Between me and my gun that is


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> I hope so cause that boy talked my ear off for an hour before he'd let me touch a gun and then he made me take it apart, clean it, put it back together, load and unload it what felt like a million times before he'd let me shoot it.


Smart kid!

My teenage daughter can almost outshoot me (although I'll NEVER admit it). Keep it up and enjoy!


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

What did the Mr. say, or doesn't he know? What is his position on guns, anyway?


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

hansonb4 said:


> What did the Mr. say, or doesn't he know? What is his position on guns, anyway?


Here it is.



Kahlan said:


> ........I am going to practice shooting tomorrow for the first time ever and he was giving me crap about it. I asked him how he could make fun of me wanting to protect myself and he told me he would protect me. I asked him how he planned to do that with no weapons and he said "I'd punch them". I swear, comments like that make me feel like I'm married to a 12 year old........


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Even a bad day at the range is better than a good day at work! Nice shooting.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Maybe you could hang a picture of the hubby over the target. Might result in tighter groupings... . Make sure you get photos of that, too! Hang em up at home so he can see what you think of him  👍


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I understand your feelings, but none the less, bad peartree, Baaaddddd peartree.

And congratulation Kahlan. Good shooting.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Maybe you could hang a picture of the hubby over the target. Might result in tighter groupings... . Make sure you get photos of that, too! Hang em up at home so he can see what you think of him  &#55357;&#56397;


That, or use this one:


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> Here it is.


Exactly.... When I came home today with my targets all excited he just said "good luck trying to do that if they're trying to attack you".
Yea well that's why I'm going to practice. Again and again and again until I _can_ do that!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Exactly.... When I came home today with my targets all excited he just said "good luck trying to do that if they're trying to attack you".
> Yea well that's why I'm going to practice. Again and again and again until I _can_ do that!


I view shooting as a two-for-one deal. It can save my life and the lives of my family if need be, but in the meantime it is fun as hell and something our whole family enjoys together.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Inor said:


> I view shooting as a two-for-one deal. It can save my life and the lives of my family if need be, but in the meantime it is fun as hell and something our whole family enjoys together.


I know my son really was happy today getting to teach me. And I'm looking forward to taking my daughter as well so she can learn.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I understand your feelings, but none the less, bad peartree, Baaaddddd peartree.
> 
> And congratulation Kahlan. Good shooting.





Kahlan said:


> Exactly.... When I came home today with my targets all excited he just said "good luck trying to do that if they're trying to attack you".
> Yea well that's why I'm going to practice. Again and again and again until I _can_ do that!


Uh huh! And you can get into more fun, once you are good at shooting: paintball! That's what trains you for a combat situation.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> I know my son really was happy today getting to teach me. And I'm looking forward to taking my daughter as well so she can learn.


Try to get your husband to join you too. Who knows, he may enjoy it and become a certified gun nut like a lot of us. But don't talk about the self-defense aspect of it. It is just something fun to do as a family.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sockpuppet said:


> That, or use this one:
> 
> View attachment 7249


And all the guys cringed at the mere thought.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Inor said:


> Try to get your husband to join you too. Who knows, he may enjoy it and become a certified gun nut like a lot of us. But don't talk about the self-defense aspect of it. It is just something fun to do as a family.


Good advice. Couldn't hurt to try anyway.


----------



## BearReed (Oct 11, 2014)

Congrats! I actually find that there are a lot of ladies out there that appear to be naturals when it comes to shooting. It sounds like you were set up well to learn how to shoot and you have a good teacher. There are inherent benefits to shooting, self defense is one of them. But don't forget the most important thing which is, shooting is fun!


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Denton said:


> And all the guys cringed at the mere thought.


It was my hope that her husband would as well.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Good for you and good for your son!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

*rule i: all guns are always loaded
rule ii: never let the muzzle cover anything you are not willing to destroy 
rule iii: keep your finger off the trigger until your sights are on the target
rule iv: be sure of your target
*


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> *rule i: all guns are always loaded
> rule ii: never let the muzzle cover anything you are not willing to destroy
> rule iii: keep your finger off the trigger until your sights are on the target
> rule iv: be sure of your target
> *


There you are. Wondered where you've been. And I've got them memorized, promise!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking good on that.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Looking good on that.


Thanks! I'm still smiling and I've been home for 4 hours lol.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Slippy said:


> *rule i: all guns are always loaded
> rule ii: never let the muzzle cover anything you are not willing to destroy
> rule iii: keep your finger off the trigger until your sights are on the target
> rule iv: be sure of your target
> *





Kahlan said:


> There you are. Wondered where you've been. And I've got them memorized, promise!


There's something similar to that here. :lol:


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> There's something similar to that here. :lol:


I know I haven't been a member here long but I've been here long enough to know that I should not have been taking a big ole drink of water when I clicked your link. I almost choked when I started laughing.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Yay! Rule 2 means you won't have to go far for targets!  ::rambo::


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Yay! Rule 2 means you won't have to go far for targets!  ::rambo::


Peartree you really are baaaaad tonight!


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I know I haven't been a member here long but I've been here long enough to know that I should not have been taking a big ole drink of water when I clicked your link. I almost choked when I started laughing.


I hope the computer screen stayed dry.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Yay! Rule 2 means you won't have to go far for targets!  ::rambo::


I don't understand.

:lol:


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Peartree you really are baaaaad tonight!


Why, I'm sure I don't know _what _you're talking about...
:shock:::clapping::


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I probably was suppose to post this in the guns thread but it was more about learning to shoot than guns so I'm putting it here, hopefully ok.
> 
> Today was my very first time ever shooting a gun. My son took me to the shooting range. He started me on a .22 and then the 9mm. He says I'm a natural but he is my son so he may be a bit biased lol. I'm just glad I hit the targets even though I didn't get the red like I wanted.
> 
> ...


Basically you got center mass, which IMO is damn good for your very first outing. I am working with two senior ladies and they have a long way to go to get to where you are right now.

Just one critique -- I didn't see any ear protection -- but you might have been using the small ones.

Now I have to go read what everyone else has to say.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> why, i'm sure i don't know _*who*_ you're talkng about...
> :shock:::clapping::


fify.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> There you are. Wondered where you've been. And I've got them memorized, promise!


Been at Talladega for a long weekend gettin' my "******* On"...AGAIN! Just picked up the computer while my buddies were crashed. Be safe and look for me at the Truck Race tomorrow AND the Cup Race Sunday.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Have fun!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Basically you got center mass, which IMO is damn good for your very first outing. I am working with two senior ladies and they have a long way to go to get to where you are right now.
> 
> Just one critique -- I didn't see any ear protection -- but you might have been using the small ones.
> 
> Now I have to go read what everyone else has to say.


Yay thanks! It's good to know my son wasn't just trying to make me feel better for not hitting the center. And I had the little ear things that went inside my ears.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Have fun!


To quote ole Silppy;

"The Trouble with Trouble...is that it always seems to start with FUN"!

Later,


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Slippy said:


> To quote ole Silppy;
> 
> "The Trouble with Trouble...is that it always seems to start with FUN"!
> 
> Later,


You can say that again.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sockpuppet said:


> You can say that again.
> 
> View attachment 7251


The Trouble with Trouble...is that it always seems to start with FUN!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Kahlan, you have been bitten by the fun of shooting. Now the expensive part of buying your own. My suggestion would be both a 22LR & a 9mm. The 22 is cheaper to shoot & less recoil so better for practice. But the 9mm with decent ammo has the stopping power. Call the 22 as being your daughters after your son gives her a range lesson also.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Im proud of you A.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Kahlan, you have been bitten by the fun of shooting. Now the expensive part of buying your own. My suggestion would be both a 22LR & a 9mm. The 22 is cheaper to shoot & less recoil so better for practice. But the 9mm with decent ammo has the stopping power. Call the 22 as being your daughters after your son gives her a range lesson also.


The 22 was so much easier to aim and shoot with no kick at all so I felt like I did better with it and really liked it but I liked the 9mm too... I'd like a 22 for home and a 9mm to keep on me. Someday....


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Im proud of you A.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The Trouble with Trouble...is that it always seems to start with FUN!


It most certainly does.

View attachment 7253


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Been at Talladega for a long weekend gettin' my "******* On"...AGAIN! Just picked up the computer while my buddies were crashed. Be safe and look for me at the Truck Race tomorrow AND the Cup Race Sunday.


Just remember that what happens on tour, stays on tour.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

So now Kahlan its time for window shopping at the gun shops. Better yet, ask your son to find out when & where the next gun show is. You want to feel different guns in your hand. What feels good in the hand you can probably hit the target with. Even tough you may not be ready to buy, it will give you a better idea of what you want to buy.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Date your targets along with the gun used & the range shot at them. Then you can start looking at improvements each time you shoot. Close range (within 25ft) is best when first learning to shoot.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Reactionary targets are just plain fun. Fun to watch things explode. Save up plastic bottles. Fill with water & put some food coloring in them.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Two manufacturers to consider are Ruger & Taurus as both have lifetime warranties.

A few years ago I purchased a used Taurus PT22 which didn't work with any ammo. Took it back to the hardware store/gun shop & had them send it to Taurus. They are also a USP shipper. Total cost $8.34 for one way shipping. Works like a Timex now. Have it on an ankle holster as a last ditch.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> All I know for sure is it felt good and I liked it! I can't wait to go again.


Love it!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Most 22 pistols won't shoot cheap, low power ammo. I use exclusively Blazer in mine & have two spare mags.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

One thing you will have to decide is buying new or used. After you shoot it the first time its used. You do take a chance buying used though, as I did. Six weeks for repair but still saved over $100.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> The 22 was so much easier to aim and shoot with no kick at all so I felt like I did better with it and really liked it but I liked the 9mm too... I'd like a 22 for home and a 9mm to keep on me. Someday....


If you and your family are just getting started down this whole pistol path, the key to it all is to have fun.

For that I strongly suggest going the .22LR route initially. Yes, it is as dangerous as a S&W 500! You ABSOLUTELY NEED know and follow proper gun safety techniques and should really take a formal class and NOT treat it as a toy. But it does not have the scare factor that shooting a larger caliber weapon has. So your family members that are a bit hesitant to shoot but want to try it just once, will be pleasantly surprised.

Plus you can get targets that allow you to do a friendly competition. Mrs Inor and I have done some "golf" targets, "dart" targets, etc. It is great fun and you still get the muscle memory you will need when you move to the bigger calibers.


----------



## K2CPO (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Kahlan!

Great shooting for a first-timer!

I grew up shooting from about age 5, in Alaska. My father would take us three kids out into the mountains, and we'd spend an entire day shooting various firearms. Dad loved shooting, huh? *smile* Mom would make a picnic lunch, and we'd make a day of it. I've been hooked ever since.

Get comfy really quick with firearm safety, and make that a HABIT! Safety first!

One piece of advice I would like to offer you on shooting a 9mm (or any handgun, for that matter... my #1CCW is an .45, but sometimes carry a 9mm) is that when you first start shooting one, and by the photo you posted, I'm assuming you're right-handed, is to use a two-handed hold (forget the "cup-hold!"), and to push-out with your right hand/arm, and pull-in with your left hand/arm. You don't need to exert a lot of "push/pull" pressure... just a little. This will give you a firm grip on your handgun, and your accuracy will increase dramatically, instantly! You have to experiment with just how much (how little, actually) push/pull energy to use, but once you find that 'sweet spot', use it exclusively for a little while, and it becomes "muscle-memory" in no time. Once you've mastered that, then go for the same feel with a one-hand hold on your handgun. 

This is a closely-guarded (hehehe) family secret, so be sure to share it with others. *smile*

Have fun, stay safe! Always safe!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Date your targets along with the gun used & the range shot at them. Then you can start looking at improvements each time you shoot. Close range (within 25ft) is best when first learning to shoot.


Great idea!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

K2CPO said:


> Hi Kahlan!
> 
> Great shooting for a first-timer!
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will try. My son said I kept "correcting for the kick"or something. I'd tense up right before I squeezed the trigger. He said it was throwing my aim off.

And Inor obviously my original reason for wanting to learn was for self defense. It never really crossed my mind that it could be fun and I'd enjoy it. So now I will practice and shoot for fun, keeping in mind it may save mine or somebody else's life someday.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Thanks. I will try. My son said I kept "correcting for the kick"or something. I'd tense up right before I squeezed the trigger. He said it was throwing my aim off.
> 
> And Inor obviously my original reason for wanting to learn was for self defense. It never really crossed my mind that it could be fun and I'd enjoy it. So now I will practice and shoot for fun, keeping in mind it may save mine or somebody else's life someday.


What your son is trying to teach you about "correcting for the kick" is your natural tendancy to prepare for the shot. Basic marksmanship teaches that your shot should be a "surprise" so that you don't tense up which can lead to a pulled shot from failure to follow basic shooting fundamentals.

Sounds like your in good hands with your son! I have taught my wife the basics similar to the way your son is approaching teaching you and it paid off and I will be doing the same with my daughters when I return. My wife has also started going to more structured training elments without me so she can learn from others and learn other tactical and practical methods of firearms. Basically if you want to get good at something make sure you learn from as many sources as possible; but also make sure you are comfortable on your own too.

Keep having fun though.. .always have fun!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Keep in mind when looking at a handgun for purchase if it would be practical to carry especially concealed. A 6" barrel 22 target pistol is easy to shoot & end up with a good shooting score but not practical for concealed carry.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Everyone will have a different practical shooting distance because of their shooting skill. Its the maximum distance from a target you can reasonably expect to fire & hit that target.

At night its often hard to see if someone approaching you has something in their hands that is a threat. Normal vehicle length is about 17ft so starting out shooting at 20 or 25ft is practical. Many practical shooting courses for protection start at 7ft then go to 7yds. When first learning to shoot you want to be close enough to the target to see the holes you put & so you can correct for proper impact. Small hole of a 22 that target would need to be closer then a 38 hole from a 9mm.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Everyone will have a different practical shooting distance because of their shooting skill. Its the maximum distance from a target you can reasonably expect to fire & hit that target.
> 
> At night its often hard to see if someone approaching you has something in their hands that is a threat. Normal vehicle length is about 17ft so starting out shooting at 20 or 25ft is practical. Many practical shooting courses for protection start at 7ft then go to 7yds. When first learning to shoot you want to be close enough to the target to see the holes you put & so you can correct for proper impact. Small hole of a 22 that target would need to be closer then a 38 hole from a 9mm.


We had to use binoculars yesterday to see my holes so not sure how many yards or feet away I was but I'm going to ask him. It definitely was not as far away as the people shooting around me were shooting. I felt like a baby shooting with my target so much closer than theirs. I absolutely want to get my conceal and carry as soon as I feel I'm ready. Guess I need to just do like all the suggestions and just start shopping around to see what feel right.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Don't worry about that 9mm for now. Learn to shoot the 22 & hit your target then you can go to the higher recoil of the 9mm & learn how to control it. Doesn't matter what you are shooting if you can't hit your target which is why you want to be shooting that 22.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> We had to use binoculars yesterday to see my holes so not sure how many yards or feet away I was but I'm going to ask him. It definitely was not as far away as the people shooting around me were shooting. I felt like a baby shooting with my target so much closer than theirs. I absolutely want to get my conceal and carry as soon as I feel I'm ready. Guess I need to just do like all the suggestions and just start shopping around to see what feel right.


 Splatter type targets are great. Keep in mind Self defense is not about shooting holes in holes. It is about hitting center mass of the target area you see.
CC self defense is not about shooting a BG at 75 feet on the run. It is about quickly hitting center mass at close range. It will come to you.
Dry fire at home is good prep work for the range.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Who knew shooting could be such fun. ::rambo::


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Well now you've gone and done it !

You went out and exercised your 2nd amendment rights and gotten yourself hooked on shooting sports.....
All I can say about this is CONGRATULATIONS AND WELCOME TO THE CLUB !.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh boy it was painful to read this far in the thread. It started out great, and then suddenly there was all this .22lr talk for three pages.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Oh boy it was painful to read this far in the thread. It started out great, and then suddenly there was all this .22lr talk for three pages.
> 
> View attachment 7257


Well we know I know nothing about guns or ammo but I am sensing from your post that you don't agree with the .22 advice. Can you explain for me why? The pic makes it sound like a money thing. I have so much to learn...


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Well we know I know nothing about guns or ammo but I am sensing from your post that you don't agree with the .22 advice. Can you explain for me why? The pic makes it sound like a money thing. I have so much to learn...


I'll throw this in now: GunBot 22lr rimfire ammo


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Well we know I know nothing about guns or ammo but I am sensing from your post that you don't agree with the .22 advice. Can you explain for me why? The pic makes it sound like a money thing. I have so much to learn...


Actually the picture was just for fun, and given that we may be seeing a female Robin in the upcoming films, it may also be the last time you get to see Batman slapping Robin around. At least, not unless Batman starts voting conservative, because we all know how them pesky trailer park conservatives can be.

As for the .22lr, go for whatever you're happy with, there's nothing wrong with it. I'll keep my personal opinions out of this thread and leave them for threads actually focused on such topics.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Have to start somewhere.good for you.My wife is (or was) a better shot than me.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Kahlan -- I'll offer my own opinion on practice. I think that shooting a rifle and shooting a handgun are entirely different in terms of skill, coordination, eye focus, etc., etc. So, I would not necessarily preclude firing one to gain experience with the other. No reason that I can think of why when you go to a range that you can't practice with both. 

However, at this stage ... if you could only do one .. I would train with the handgun. That is what you are going to depend on mostly for self defense. And like others have already mentioned, you probably should concentrate mostly on short distance ... i.e., 21 feet. Most "use of force" situations will happen inside of that distance. Once you start getting a lot smaller groupings, you then want to practice on moving targets, as well as you moving, etc., because that is what real life situations are going to be. No adversary is going to be standing still.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't know. Thinking of letting someone get within 20 feet while exhibiting agressive intentions makes me jittery. I'd prefer to blow a hole you could throw that .22 through, pistol and all. That would make me feel all safe and warm .


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

Congrats and nice first targets. Shooting is addicting and gives a feeling of empowerment.

Since you're new, I would suggest you attend some of the NRA's shooting courses for women. They're excellent for the new shooter and geared towards women.

As someone else mentioned, a bullseye target isn't that great for practice as you need more real world skills.

My routine practice consists of drills at 5,7, and 10 yards. I only use combat action targets as below.

Ruger P95


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I spent today at the range myself. Three mags of 7.62 nato and some black powder makes for a good morning.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Its always nice to see a new shooter having fun. If you live in a gun friendly state, take PrepperDogs advice of a safety course and then see about a CCW so you can protect yourself and family at all times.

Ive been shooting all my 49 years, I cast and reload my own.... Its more fun that way


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Doc Holliday said:


> take PrepperDogs advice of a safety course and then see about a CCW so you can protect yourself and family at all times.


 Absolutely, I want to asap.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Safety is a big part of the CCW course.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Im sure its been said but it can never be said enough. Safety first. With great safety practices shooting is a rewarding and enjoyabke sport!


----------

